# Hold on to your tiny bottles of Acrylic paint... Space Hulk is BACK!



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 15, 2009)

Check out the limited edition 20th Anniversary Edition of Space Hulkhttp://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat180018a&prodId=prod210009a







Ok after having not stepped foot in a Games Workshop for around 20 years I was lured back for this and made a ill advised purchase. The box is extremely heavy and inside a zillions of plastic genestealers and Terminators and my goodness it looks wicked!!

And it is exactly the same as the original!! 

The bad news? its practically sold out and they say they won't be re-issueing it.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 15, 2009)

it just needs for that pc port to hurry up and be finished...


----------



## The Groke (Sep 15, 2009)

Actually, fuck that - I so want one

Can't find it online to buy anywhere!

Halp!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 15, 2009)

Heh.

No wait - I found a copy.

Still at 4kg it will cost me a bit to ship out here.





Just need to buy some paints now and revert back 20 years to the last time I painted a miniature...


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 15, 2009)

SWEET!

I remember playing this with my brother years ago. I really got into 40K in a big way after. 

My Dark Angel Terminators were the pride of my Space Marine army. I spent ages painting those fuckers 

Badass:


----------



## Santino (Sep 15, 2009)

Careful now, your virginity will heal back.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2009)

Actually it being exactly as original is tres lame. They should have done a new set of terminator and genestealer models. Perhaps issued a Broodlord and rules for him to be fielded.

No, I'll stick to my computer version. GW have gouged my pocket for the last time!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 15, 2009)

The models in the photo look a bit different to me.






anyway,  WANT.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Actually it being exactly as original is tres lame. They should have done a new set of terminator and genestealer models. Perhaps issued a Broodlord and rules for him to be fielded.
> 
> No, I'll stick to my computer version. GW have gouged my pocket for the last time!






			
				GW said:
			
		

> This boxed game contains: a 23-page Rulebook, a 47-page Mission book and 35 finely-detailed, plastic Citadel miniatures, including: 11 Space Marine Terminators, one Space Marine Terminator Librarian, 22 Genestealers, and one *Broodlord*.



!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2009)

wow! I NEED to know the rules for fielding him


----------



## The Groke (Sep 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Actually it being exactly as original is tres lame. They should have done a new set of terminator and genestealer models. Perhaps issued a Broodlord and rules for him to be fielded.



They are all unique and new models as far as I can tell - checkit


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2009)

Fucking. Awesome.

Curse thy ability to rob me Citadel Miniatures!


----------



## revol68 (Sep 15, 2009)

fucking nerds!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I went into my local Games Workshop for the first time in about 14 years to purchase this... and it had sold out!! But the guy showed me the store box and told me there were still a few available in High Wycombe... so I thought fuck that. Although about 20 minutes later I was in the car thinking 'Must... have ... Space Hulk' 

You may have to look hard to get a copy now, and it will NOT BE RE ISSUED, so they say.

The detail is incredible, apparently they crated 3D rendered models of the Hulks interior to create the printed corridor pieces, which are embossed to outline the gates and grills and little skulls. The model detail is incredible, it would take me a year to paint them, so I wont. 

I took it round my friends house to play a game which involved several massive arguments about action points. I must say that the rule book is expertly written, in a concise and clear way that will allow you to squash arguments about what you can and cant do with a flamer - before it turns ugly. I am glad to say my hordes of genestealers horribly killed his men. 

Unless I can persuade my flatmate to have a game I think I'll be playing against myself tonight. In my room. Just like 20 years ago... Before it goes in the loft. It cost.. cough.. £60 but unopened ones now seem to be going for around £140 on eBay


----------



## revol68 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 15, 2009)

Sometimes I think I am a nerd, then I read threads like this and realize I must still be in the safe zone.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2009)

I wish they'd re-issue Necromunda


----------



## revol68 (Sep 15, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sometimes I think I am a nerd, then I read threads like this and realize I must still be in the safe zone.



true dat, I just spent two nights completing STALKER on my PC and then installing a load of gameplay and graphic mods for it and yet I can click on this thread and think "Haha look at these nerds".


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2009)

I can still feel superior to LARPers and Cosplayers.

For now


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I can still feel superior to LARPers and Cosplayers.
> 
> For now



Cosplayers are cooler than gamesworkshop types by a cartoon mile.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 15, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Cosplayers are cooler than gamesworkshop types by a cartoon mile.



yeah to be fair atleast there seems to be the odd inexplicitly hot girl into that cosplay shit, I've never seen a hot girl play Game Workshop shit.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 15, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I've never seen a hot girl play Game Workshop shit.



It's where we go to escape the tedium of hot girls.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm very happy this is hard as fuck to find, it means I won't be tempted to buy the damn thing!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 15, 2009)

revol68 said:


> true dat, I just spent two nights completing STALKER on my PC and then installing a load of gameplay and graphic mods for it and yet I can click on this thread and think "Haha look at these nerds".



whats nerdier? the nerd who posts a thread on nerd stuff or the nerd who posts 'nerds' on the nerds thread?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 15, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> whats nerdier? the nerd who posts a thread on nerd stuff or the nerd who posts 'nerds' on the nerds thread?



I just posted up bench mark score for the new ATI DX11 cards, so whilst I certainly have aspects of nerdom I'm still above Games Workshop scum.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 15, 2009)

kind... of... want...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Sep 16, 2009)

I was hoping for a PC or xbox version.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Sep 16, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Cosplayers are cooler than gamesworkshop types by a cartoon mile.



Huh, Typical Tau Empire Powersuit...
A Imperial Titan should make short work of it, however...


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 17, 2009)

G. Fieendish said:


> Huh, Typical Tau Empire Powersuit...
> A Imperial Titan should make short work of it, however...



Doubt that , they're a bit slow.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2009)

Titan is overkill. Take the Powersuit out with a Dreadnought


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I wish they'd re-issue Necromunda



Yes. And Mordheim. Although that fucking punk gang was stupid.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 17, 2009)

Not only am I now very excited about receiving my ridiculously weighty box of joy in the post next week, I have also been inspired to start playing through the excellent Dawn of War II on the PC. The new 22" monitor and GTX285 has given it a new lease of life.

dakka dakka dakka!



I have also tracked down a shop selling citadel paints and bits and pieces so I can paint my shit right up when it arrives.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 17, 2009)

I was playing cosmic encounter the other day.







/geek


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2009)

Top Tip: judicious use of nail varnish remover can correct painting fuck ups.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Top Tip: judicious use of nail varnish remover can correct painting fuck ups.




I did the maths - it has been 20 fucking years since I last painted a miniature...

On the plus side I am generally a more patient, careful and methodical human being and can see myself actually cleaning, trimming and undercoating the fuckers _before_ bollocksing up the paintjob.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't want to ruin the surprise for you.. but I took a few photos


----------



## cybertect (Sep 18, 2009)

I didn't get BMX bicycles and House music either.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2009)

Mmmmmmm spruey goodness....


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

I always hated plastic miniatures 

Lead ftw.


----------



## Random (Sep 18, 2009)

huge waste of not a video game


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow those minitures are a lot more detailed than the original ones! Must. Resist. Paying. £100 on eBay.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I always hated plastic miniatures
> 
> Lead ftw.



get with the times old man  they discontinued lead when I was in my teens. It's all plastic or White Metal these days


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> get with the times old man  they discontinued lead when I was in my teens. It's all plastic or White Metal these days




TBF, I was a little surprised too - they were all lead 20 years ago...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 18, 2009)

The Groke said:


> TBF, I was a little surprised too - they were all lead 20 years ago...



I was there for changeover. My local store sold of the old lead stock half price. I aquired a Goliath gang and a van saar gang for a song


This is the one and only time I've seen GW do any kind of bargains


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 18, 2009)

The new plastic models are really good for the most part. They allow for quite a bit of customisation. It's even caught on in historical wargaming.

DC; it's all about House Cawdor. The Goliaths looked like a prison bumrape gang.


----------



## tommers (Sep 18, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> I was playing cosmic encounter the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooh.  i remember that.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2009)

So I got some brushes, a wash set and a Terminator squad to practise on before my Space Hulk arrives.

Just need to go and find somewhere that stocks all the paints I need now...

I think I have found the place - else I will have to order online for that as well.

(  )


----------



## The Groke (Sep 22, 2009)

Spent all weekend happily painting Terminators.

I now have some genestealers to do.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> get with the times old man  they discontinued lead when I was in my teens. It's all plastic or White Metal these days



I _stopped_ painting miniatures when I was in my early teens.

Once again, I am proven, if not cooler, then slightly less uncool than you


----------



## The Groke (Sep 22, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I _stopped_ painting miniatures when I was in my early teens.




Me too.




...and now I have started again.



I am not sure _what_ that makes me.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 22, 2009)

What's worse is that I'm jealous.  I want to paint miniatures dammit.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 22, 2009)

You know, it was the most relaxing thing I have done in ages.

No radio, no TV, just the smell of Citadel acrylic.



Best thing is that, although a far cry from the high quality paint jobs one sees from the experts, I produced with my first effort something I was very pleased with. Certainly something much better than anything I did in my teens, purely by dint of actually being more patient, methodical and appreciative of instructions and "how-to" guidelines than I was when I was younger.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 22, 2009)

I must have ingested so much acrylic paint in those few years


----------



## Santino (Sep 22, 2009)

I would be well up for a weekend Urban Space Hulk tournament.



Just saying.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 22, 2009)

The Groke said:


> You know, it was the most relaxing thing I have done in ages.
> 
> No radio, no TV, just the smell of Citadel acrylic.
> 
> ...



Photos?



Santino said:


> I would be well up for a weekend Urban Space Hulk tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying.



Oh man. Yeah I reckon I'd be up for this.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 22, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Photos?



Maybe later!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Photos?



Not finished - obvious touch-up's required to chest and leg area and some of the detailing, I need to finish off the face with some eyes which I keep b0rking up, and I am not quite happy with the gun, but for a first effort I am not too displeased.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

That's awesome, Groke.

In my painting days, I'd have been chuffed to paint any model nearly that well 

Why's he on a grassy base, though? Isn't this for Space Hulk?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> That's awesome, Groke.



Fanks!



fogbat said:


> In my painting days, I'd have been chuffed to paint any model nearly that well



Well that is what has surprised me - I have never painted anything as good as that before and the last time I tried was 20 years ago. Just being a grown-up seems to have really helped!



fogbat said:


> Why's he on a grassy base, though? Isn't this for Space Hulk?



Heh - he is one of my practice squad I bought!

I got a Terminator pack and a Genestealer pack to hone my skills on before my Space Hulk arrived. I didn't want to fuck those ones up...

...Also - my copy arrived this morning - w00t!

Awesome miniatures and super-thick cut board pieces. Really looking forward to a game, though I have few folk to play with...the wife is going to get badgered.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't get it.

This I get:






But this:






 =


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice job Groke. Pity you went for Ultramarines, but then I never did like them. Detail work looks cool


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> This I get:
> 
> ...



You really did emerge from the womb in your mid-sixties, didn't you?


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 23, 2009)

God dammit I just recieved DOW II in the post but now all I want to do is paint stuffs


----------



## The Groke (Sep 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Nice job Groke. Pity you went for Ultramarines, but then I never did like them. Detail work looks cool



Ta.

I am tryng to decide now whether to do the rest as UM or to to try each as a different chapter before attempting the Blood Angels from the box set...

I always liked Space Wolves


----------



## The Groke (Sep 23, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> This I get:
> 
> ...



But that's a bit like saying:

"I really don't like Sci-Fi novels at all...but I love reading historical adventures"

You still like _reading_ - you must be able to therefore acknowledge others peoples enjoyment of different genres...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Ta.
> 
> I am tryng to decide now whether to do the rest as UM or to to try each as a different chapter before attempting the Blood Angels from the box set...
> 
> I always liked Space Wolves



hmmm, perhaps use some spare bitz from various sprues to do a slaneesh chaos space marine? any fokkin tenticles on the genestealer sprues?


Fuck, I'm going down GW on payday aren't I?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 23, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> God dammit I just recieved DOW II in the post but now all I want to do is paint stuffs



Was just about to play some myself.

dakka dakka!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> hmmm, perhaps use some spare bitz from various sprues to do a slaneesh chaos space marine? any fokkin tenticles on the genestealer sprues?



I nearly bought a CM kit when I got my genestealers, but reined myself in...

just.

Also - DoW2 expansion has been announced and Chaos Marines have made the gig.



I was always a Tzeentch man myself...



DotCommunist said:


> Fuck, I'm going down GW on payday aren't I?



Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 23, 2009)

The Groke said:


> But that's a bit like saying:
> 
> "I really don't like Sci-Fi novels at all...but I love reading historical adventures"
> 
> You still like _reading_ - you must be able to therefore acknowledge others peoples enjoyment of different genres...



Well yes, in theory, and each to their own, but ...

I still don't get it. Those weird creature things. I just don't see why people like them.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 23, 2009)

Well thanks for letting us know.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Well yes, in theory, and each to their own, but ...
> 
> I still don't get it. Those weird creature things. I just don't see why people like them.



If you knew your 40k you'd know that it essentially raids all sci fi for cool ideas and builds a great gothic far future universe. It's also not averse to raiding fantasy for ideas (eldar= space elves).

Genestealers are a lot like aliens from the Alien films. Although they have evolved from the Yrgall stealers to become a forward arm of the Tyrannid hive fleets (who were not intended to be so insectile, rather more dinosaurish. But the succesive generations of writers and sculptors have moved them closer to insectile things. Hive Tyrants and Lictors once looked semi-reptillian but now look like giger got loose on them)


----------



## teuchter (Sep 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> If you knew your 40k you'd know that it essentially raids all sci fi for cool ideas and builds a great gothic far future universe. It's also not averse to raiding fantasy for ideas (eldar= space elves).
> 
> Genestealers are a lot like aliens from the Alien films. Although they have evolved from the Yrgall stealers to become a forward arm of the Tyrannid hive fleets (who were not intended to be so insectile, rather more dinosaurish. But the succesive generations of writers and sculptors have moved them closer to insectile things. Hive Tyrants and Lictors once looked semi-reptillian but now look like giger got loose on them)



Suddenly it all falls into place.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 23, 2009)

Next week: teuchter visits a comic book convention and gives a speech on how rubbish it all is to 4 obese American fanboys and a 6 year old Japanese girl.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 23, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Well yes, in theory, and each to their own, but ...
> 
> I still don't get it. Those weird creature things. I just don't see why people like them.



err...what could be cooler than commanding the Imperium of Man mercilessly slaughtering every alien or corrupted human you find in your path? So refreshing from all the shite sci-fi where the humans are a diplomatic peace loving enlightened types. The only possible thing I can think cooler than that would be slaugtering the Imperium of Man in their vain attempts to fight off the inevitable extinction of the species.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 23, 2009)

I almost got into 40k (properly) a year ago, but the local shop is run by a guy who speaks like Russell Brand and GW merch is stupidly overpriced. So I didn't. 

I just want to play the game, not glue space marines to my fingers and trousers and paint things badly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I _stopped_ painting miniatures when I was in my early teens.
> 
> Once again, I am proven, if not cooler, then slightly less uncool than you



the white metal (sveltre?) has the advantage of being harder, so it holds shape better and doesn't poison your younger siblings when they eat the things. Apparently it makes modding a bit more difficult and this is the reason for the rise of Green Stuff (which as far as I can see is simply GW branded epoxy resin flogged at twice the price of standard epoxy resin).


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

If anyone remembers the sad, poorly cast and vastly cheaper Mutant Chronicles model that were close enough to scale as to make them great for modding, join me in the sad wankers corner where we can deplore the fact that the pre-film LOTR models were slightly to small to be used in modding.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 23, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> err...what could be cooler than commanding the Imperium of Man mercilessly slaughtering every alien or corrupted human you find in your path? So refreshing from all the shite sci-fi where the humans are a diplomatic peace loving enlightened types. The only possible thing I can think cooler than that would be slaugtering the Imperium of Man in their vain attempts to fight off the inevitable extinction of the species.



Once you've painted the little creatures do you move them around on the carpet making sound effect noises as they slaughter each other or whatever, or do you just put them on a shelf and admire them? Or do they get incorporated into some giant battlefield model or something like that?

I can sort of see the attraction of the sci-fi comics or books or video games and how you might get into them and enjoy the escapism of all that but I can't make the leap from there to the little models.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 23, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Once you've painted the little creatures do you move them around on the carpet making sound effect noises as they slaughter each other or whatever, or do you just put them on a shelf and admire them? Or do they get incorporated into some giant battlefield model or something like that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Once you've painted the little creatures do you move them around on the carpet making sound effect noises as they slaughter each other or whatever, or do you just put them on a shelf and admire them? Or do they get incorporated into some giant battlefield model or something like that?
> 
> I can sort of see the attraction of the sci-fi comics or books or video games and how you might get into them and enjoy the escapism of all that but I can't make the leap from there to the little models.



You field them in a fairly sophisticated combat model that rewards good generalship and punishes lazy thinkers who subscribe to the 'CHARGE!!!' school of light brigade combat.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> We line them up and then roll dice to decide who wins.



fixed


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 23, 2009)

That is the essence of it, yes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> fixed



well not totally untrue, but the fact that you have to put turn limits and victory objectives on 40k games shows that it's not just line up and cast dice. It's actually a pretty sophisticated game. Just make sure you have the books and codecis with you. Lest the game descends into geek-rage and hair pulling.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> fixed



Are you one of those gamers that doesn't play any games that use rng at all or something? If it wasn't for d3 then kotor wouldn't exist


----------



## revol68 (Sep 23, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> Are you one of those gamers that doesn't play any games that use rng at all or something? If it wasn't for d3 then kotor wouldn't exist



Are you asking me if I've had full sex with a real women?


----------



## The Groke (Oct 1, 2009)

Well I still haven't got good enough to paint the SH20th miniatures yet - they really are very detailed!


Still - will probably have my first game this weekend as I have some fellow nerds coming over for dinner.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't believe how jealous I am.  

Problem is I only know one person nerdy enough to play with me.  And he's 14


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't see how that's a problem.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I don't see how that's a problem.



he hasn't passed his CRB check


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 1, 2009)

I think its possible to replace 'moped' with the words 'Space Hulk' in the 'having sex with a fat bird' joke


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2009)

Where are the photos?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2009)

Given the deafening silence from the Groke we can only assume he got so thoroughly pwned at Space Hulk that he is to embarrased to post about his epic defeat


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2009)

That or his painting skills are so bad he's hanged himself in shame...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 22, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I don't want to ruin the surprise for you.. but I took a few photos



My photos are back online..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2009)

What no paint?! But seriously they are some very nice plastic models...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 22, 2009)

Now being seriously cool in a box in the loft. I will have to have children then wait ten years, get it out of the loft and force them to play Spacehulk. Or no pocket money to buy anti radiation pills with!!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 9, 2014)

this is being re-released on saturday for another limited run.  finally i get a shot at owning a game i alway s wanted when i was a callow youth!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 9, 2014)

I predict it will cost one hundred squillionty pounds.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 9, 2014)

Ah it's going to be 75 quid according to page 3 of this thread: http://boardgamegeek.com/thread/1231226/gw-re-relasing-space-hulk/page/3


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2014)

I discovered a small company called Full Control have issued a complete faithful dice-on-screen PC version of the Hulk. Piracy awaits.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 9, 2014)

the missus and i are going twos on it


----------



## Moronik (Sep 9, 2014)

Seriously tempted...!!!


----------

